# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  متواليات المريخ الثمانيه (الاسطورة ماجد ابو جنزير)

## مرهف

*عندما يتحدث الناس عن المتواليات الثمانيه لا بد من الإشارة للكابتن ماجد عثمان ابو جنزير
والذي جاءت بداياته في ممارسة الكرة بمدينة كسلا ومنها انتقل
  للعب بمريخ بورتسودان عندما كان طالباً في مدرسة
 بورتسودان الثانوية وبعد تخرجه ذهب إلى عطبرة حيث توظف في شركة 
اسمنت عطبرة كمحاسب والتحق باللعب في فريق النيل وأخيراً تم تسجيله بالمريخ
وأشرف علي تسجيله الحاج شاخور وحاج حسن عثمان والحاج التوم يرحمهم الله ويغفر لهم
ومن الطرائف التي لا بد ان تذكر
ان الكابتن ماجد اتي للخرطوم لمدة يومين خميس وجمعه لشراء كدارة (حذاء) فكان ان وجد نفسه لاعبا بالمريخ
في عملية غير مرتب لها ابداً الظروف فقط هي التي لعبت دورها ورتبت لهذه العمليه
ومنذ ذلك اليوم لم يرجع الكابتن ماجد ابداً حتي اعتزاله الكرة
وفي نفس اليوم الذي تم فيه تسجيل ماجد في المريخ
 في الهلال ايضا تم تسجيل اللاعب حبشي
وفي اول مباراة لحبشي مع الهلال احرز هدفين 
فسأل بعض الهليلاب بسخريه الكابتن ماجد قائلين له ان حبشي احرز هدفين فماذا انت فاعل فقال لهم انني ساحرز ثلاثه اهداف في اول مباراة  لي مع المريخ وقد كان واحرز ثلاثه اهداف
..
 ولعب الكابتن ماجد أكثر من اثنا عشر عاما في المنتخب الوطني الذي كان يعرف بالفريق الاهلي السوداني
...

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*كابتن ماجد
سجل تاريخه بأحرف من نور


أضاف اليه المريخ
وأضاف إليه


صنعو الفرحة هو وأخوانه الأبطال
لشعب المريخ العظيم






لك التحية
أخ / مرهف

وانت تتلالأ فى التوثيق

لا تحرمنا من توثيقك
*

----------


## مرهف

* الكثيرون سمعوا بالمعلقات السبعه في الشعر
ونحن ايضاً سمعنا عن المتواليات الثمانيه
لم نعايشها نعم فقد عايشناها من خلال السنة واقلام احبابنا
واليكم قصة المتواليات الثمانية:
فقد بدأت المتواليات في يوم الجمعه 26 مارس 1962 واستمرت لقرابة العام
في تلك الفترة ذاق الهلالياب الويل والكثير منهم هجر الحديث في الكرة
ومن الطرائف انهم كانوا يتحاشون سماع كلمة ماجد
ففي يوم الجمعه 26 مارس 1962 وفي مباراة المريخ ضد الهليل في دوري السودان
انتهت المبارة بهدف لصالح المريخ احرزه اللاعب جلك وتلك المباراة كانت المحطة التي انطلقت
منها متواليات المريخ
واليكم المباريات الثمانية
متسلسله
1-الجمعة 26 مارس 1962 المناسبة (دوري السودان) المريخ 1 الهلال صفر أحرزه إبراهيم جلك 
2-الاحد 8 ابريل 1962 المناسبة (افتتاح اضاءة استاد الخرطوم ) المريخ 3 الهلال 1
(اهداف المريخ هدف لبرعي و هدفين لماجد و هدف الهلال حبشي )

3-السبت 19 مايو 1962  المناسبة (افتتاح استاد الموردة)المريخ 1 الهلال صفر 
(هدف المريخ احرزه خوجلي الصغير (خوجلي مصطفى)

4-الخميس 31 مايو 1962 المناسبة ( كأس الدوق هرر) المريخ 2 الهلال صفر أحرزهم ماجد

5-الخميس 21 يونيو 1962 المناسبة (الدوري العاصمي) المريخ 1 الهلال صفر احرزه ماجد

6-الأحد 9 سبتمبر 1962 المناسبة (بالدوري العاصمي)المريخ 2 الهلال 1
احرزهم برعي و ماجد و هدف الهلال حمد النيل و يفوز المريخ بالدوري العاصمي

7-الجمعة 28 سبتمبر 1962 المناسبة (كأس البلدية)المريخ 3 الهلال صفر
اهداف المريخ زيدان هدف و هدفين لماجد و يفوز المريخ بكأس البلدية

8-الخميس 12 فبراير 1963 المناسبة (كأس رمضان) الذي فاز به المريخ المريخ 2 الهلال صفر
أهداف المريخ أحرزهم ماجد.


*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

كابتن ماجد
سجل تاريخه بأحرف من نور


أضاف اليه المريخ
وأضاف إليه


صنعو الفرحة هو وأخوانه الأبطال
لشعب المريخ العظيم






لك التحية
أخ / مرهف

وانت تتلالأ فى التوثيق

لا تحرمنا من توثيقك



مشكور الحبيب معتز
...

*

----------


## fanan

*المتواليات القادمات اتيه
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*يا مرهف للأمانه كان لوالدى هاشم محمد عثمان حارس المريخ فى تلك الفتره والذى كان البعبع المخيف بشهادة كل الرشاشات كان هو مفتاح تلك الأنتصارات 
طبعا الكلام ده من غير تحيز لوالدى لكن الحق يقال 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*المتواليات الثمانيه توثيق يجب سرده بتفاصيل اكثر
ويجب ان نخصص قسم التوثيق لذلك......
شكرا الرائع هرهف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*المتواليات الثمانية
احرز المريخ 15 هدف نصيب ماجد منها 10 اهداف
لو في هليل فتح فمو اتشهق بس قوله ماجد ابو جنزير ههههههه 
*

----------


## Ahmed Tyfor

*طبعا دا تاريخ محفور فى ذاكرة كل الصفوة
يا جماعة واحد يقول لى من هو مدير الكرة فى تلك الفترة التى شهدت المتواليات ؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد شمو

*المريخ كله انجازات متواليات ثمانية والدورى بدون هزيمة وكاسات خارجية مازال الهلالاب يحلمون بهذه الانجازات ولكن هيهات تعرفوا ليه مريخنا لن تقف انجازاته باذن الله والسنوات القادمات للمريخ انشاءالله تعالى
                        	*

----------

